# Do I have the right ammonia?



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

I am starting a new tank, and need to know a few thingsâ€¦ I have never done a fishless cycle. I have always used starter fish to cycle.

I will be using established media from one of my other tanks, and placing it the filter of the new tank. Then add ammonia until the new tank is cycledâ€¦

I found an off brand ammonia at the dollar storeâ€¦ The label reads; Clear Ammonia. The ingredients are; WATER, and AQUA AMMONIA SURFACTANTS. Thatâ€™s itâ€¦

Does this sound right? â€¦ Anything else I should do?

Thanks.


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

If you use existing media, and maybe a bit of substrate and water you prob won't need to cycle. When setting up new tanks I just take half the media from an existing tank and don't bother doing anything else.


----------



## fishy714 (Jul 12, 2008)

The ammonia you are looking for should look clear, and when you shake the bottle it shouldnt bubble up.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

fishy714 said:


> The ammonia you are looking for should look clear, and when you shake the bottle it shouldnt bubble up.


It is clear...

But it does bubble up when you shake it...

The label also says â€œcontains on phosphorusâ€


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

gordonrp said:


> If you use existing media, and maybe a bit of substrate and water you prob won't need to cycle. When setting up new tanks I just take half the media from an existing tank and don't bother doing anything else.


Agreed. This is how I start a new tank as well. I usually end up with a mini-cycle that lasts a week or two and I just add fish slowly as the bacteria develops on more that just the old media


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

what if I dont put fish in the new tank for a week or so?

Thats why I need to know if I have the right ammonia.

I would need to put ammonia in the tank to keep the bacteria alive... Right?


----------



## coopercichlid (Jun 1, 2008)

CICHLUDED said:


> I am starting a new tank, and need to know a few thingsâ€¦ I have never done a fishless cycle. I have always used starter fish to cycle.
> 
> I will be using established media from one of my other tanks, and placing it the filter of the new tank. Then add ammonia until the new tank is cycledâ€¦
> 
> ...


That "surfactants", ya, thats a type of soap. this happened to me when i first cycled my tank. I found out because my nitrites never appeared because the soap was keeping all bacteria from growing. Just do massive water changes or disassemble the tank (i did, threw out all sand, rinsed the heck out of everything else) and start from scratch.


----------



## fishy714 (Jul 12, 2008)

It has to be pure ammonia, it should say on the bottle itself "Pure Ammonia." No scent to it, and does not bubble up when you shake it.

And yes you do need to add ammonia to your tank for the bacteria to survive. Since ammonia is there food source.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

surfactants are molecules that help things stick to surfaces. Definitely an impediment to the process


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

I guess I will wait until I am ready to move the fish. Then Iâ€™ll put the established media in the new filtersâ€¦

Hopefully it will workâ€¦

Thanks all for the helpâ€¦


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

Since you are going to wait, run the new filters on the existing tanks for a week or two. Transfer them when you are ready. The tank will be cycled as long as you dont add to much bioload at once.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Heyguy74 said:


> Since you are going to wait, run the new filters on the existing tanks for a week or two. Transfer them when you are ready.


Thatâ€™s a good ideaâ€¦ The problem is, the pumps are currently running in the new tank full of waterâ€¦ I donâ€™t guess it will hurt to let it sit without any circulation???

Another questionâ€¦
Does anyone know how long nitrifying bacteria will live without food source? (ammonia)

.


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

You can use an air pump and an airstone or a small powerhead to keep the water moving. You can also empty the tank and just fill the tank when you are ready to transfer the fish. The water doesnt hold much bacteria anyway. Just treat for clorine and make sure PH and temp are the same, add the filters and other equipment and add fish. Tank is ready to go.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I would skip adding the ammonia and just slowly add fish since you are using seeded media.

You don't always need household ammonia. I used foods before also.

Just make sure you don't add to many fish cause to much ammonia will overwhelm the bacteria and even if some die off from not enough ammonia more will come back as more ammonia enters.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

fishy714 said:


> It has to be pure ammonia, it should say on the bottle itself "Pure Ammonia." No scent to it, and does not bubble up when you shake it.
> 
> And yes you do need to add ammonia to your tank for the bacteria to survive. Since ammonia is there food source.


What do you mean no scent? Ammonia has one of the worst scents there is...


----------



## fishy714 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes no scent. The ammonia that you are probably talking about is the cleaner ammonia that has that distinct smell that burns. That is the ammonia you use to clean your bath room or titles with. Thats not the ammonia you want. That has other additives to it that are harmful for your aquarium.

Yes this ammonia does the same thing. But without those other additives. It should be pure ammonia.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I think he means as in no artificial scent.


----------

